# bear hunt 2010



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, we're packing up our gear, checking it twice, making sure everything is charged up, just finished bagging the rest of the bait and buying the refeshments:wink:. WE have some awesome bears on the trail cam and the barrel was ripped from the chain twice this year....don't tell me Louise's bear from last year has a twin...I'm not up to dragging out another monster this year....but somehow I feel it's inevitable.
check out the trail cam pics on www.justushunting.com and I'll keep you posted when we get back next week.
Rick:thumbs_up


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck in the woods! Don't shoot anything smaller than you when it's standing up. Hey, Gerry at Monsen's has a son about Kelly's age... Apparently he might be willing to put up a Matrix for the cause... lol


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce if you remember correctly, the matrix would just allow him to talk to her, with me chaperoning!!
Better yet, the matrix may just let me consider him to chat, and no guarantees with that either. LOL
Check out the site after next week, I'll see what I can post for the hunt.
later
Rick


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

good luck guy's,have fun hope you see lots of bears.
scott


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Good luck to you all.
Please let us know who shot the "Big One" will you please.
Have fun and shoot straight.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

good;uck Rick...see ya in September.

Serge


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We baited again this morning and all 5 were smashed,put some camera's out,can't wait for Sept 1st.Good luck Rick and crew.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Just watched some videos on your site... great stuff... can't wait to see what you post up next.

Thanks.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just got back, my eldest daughter Erica took a nice 275 lb black bear for her first bow kill ever....I should have a video posted sometime this week on justushunting.com
Rick

oh yeah, we seen some huge bears also, wont tell you one looked considerably bigger than Louise's last year because you wouldn't believe me


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

here's a pic of Erica and her bear along with a monster on my bait.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats to your daughter Rick...way to go.

serge


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter. That bear on camera is an monster.

Matt


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I know the secret to Rick's success... That isn't a bait barrel, that is a tomato juice can. It always makes the bears look much bigger that way. 

Good luck on the bears Rick and gang,

Chris


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

*Bear on Cam!!*

WHOA!! That is a monster!! I hope you have the good fortune of having him walk in when your in the stand. What a MONSTER!!!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

GOOD FORTUNE!!!!!! You 'd be crazy to shoot that thing, try getting it out of the bush....that's bigger than Louise's 700 lber from last year.
Anyway we're done bear hunting for this year....letting him get a few pounds heavier before I put a quill into him 
Rick


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Erica, nice bear.
It's nice to see a family that hunts together Rick.
Good luck this fall hunting.


----------

